# A New Outbacker!!



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well it's official. The DW and I will be parents of three some time in May 09. We have two dds (14,9) and were not really planning on a third. We are already calling him/her out unexpected blessing, because as our 14 year old pointed out "These things don't happen by accident, MOM!!!!"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> Well it's official. The DW and I will be parents of three some time in May 09. We have two dds (14,9) and were not really planning on a third. We are already calling him/her out unexpected blessing, because as our 14 year old pointed out "These things don't happen by accident, MOM!!!!"











I was the youngest until I was 14 and was stunned when I learned my mom was pregnant, afterall, well, parents don't do THAT!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations! At least you have the room, so to speak, in your trailer to handle the new addition. But, that extra weight and car seat may force you to buy a "real truck"!







Just kidding, we 32BHDS'ers need to stick together as we pull the monster flagships of the fleet.









Scott


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !!! We were blessed with the birth of our 3rd daughter in early August.
Enjoy and take good care to the DW !!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats form me as well! BTW the portable graco crib pack/play fits nicely in the rear room if you don't pull out the hide-a-bed









Meredith


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Some times the best things come unexpectedly.

20 years ago we had our "unexpected blessing" join our two other existing blessings. As trying as it was in the beginning we couldn't be happier now.

All things happen for a reason and sometimes they are good reasons

Enjoy, I promise you will, trust me!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the news! Ours were all blessed surprises and are now all grown. One of our DDs birthday is in May also!

Here's wishing you and your family the best on you new arrival.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> Congratulations! At least you have the room, so to speak, in your trailer to handle the new addition. But, that extra weight and car seat may force you to buy a "real truck"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but thanks to the extra mouth to feed, not sure if I can afford to get a "real" truck.







Thank you all for the well wishes.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations! That is great news. CamperAndy and I have three and we could not imagine our lives without #3!
Our good friends had #3 when #2 was 10 years old. She is now 8 years old and they are so happy that it "happened" to them unexpectedly! She is an added ray of sunshine.


----------

